# Sons first Turkey - Crossbow!



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Had an awesome morning with my son. Had lots of action this morning... Called in 2 jakes around 7:30, son rushed and missed the first bird at 10 yds. But redeemed himself at 8:15 when I called this big guy in!

Rage too the cage!!!

Best turkey hunt of my life....he was shaking like a leaf!


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

More pics


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

That's awesome! Congrats to the both of you. Memories for the rest of your life...


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

great job!!


----------



## Dirtyworm (May 3, 2013)

Awesome! Congratulations....


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Congratulations to your son for shooting his first bird and congratulations to you for calling the birds in for him. It's great hunting with the kids.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Way to go!


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

nice tom congrats


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That's fantastic for both of you.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Great job gettin the kids outdoors dad!!!!!


----------



## RobFyl (Dec 15, 2010)

That's awesome!!! Way to get the son involved!!! He will NEVER forget that hunt!


----------

